# Its Time for the Sprinkler Checkup!!!!



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

I know its still a little cool out, but its just about time to fire off the old sprinkler systems. There are going to be a lot of broken backflows and PVC pipes after 12 days of sub 32 degree weather. Give me a call and we can come replace / repair whatever needs it. 

As many of you know from last year, I do not make money on parts and bill straight $40 an hour. 

Im going to run the special again this year. Just one change. A lower price. I personally havent seen all the jobs that our President is bragging about. I sympathise with anyone out of work. If you are still out of work and need any help, call me. We can work something out. Trade for fishing stuff or boat parts or anything. If you are mechanically inclined and want to help. Ill discount for that too. We need to stick together in our area and keep each other afloat the best we can. 

The Stimulus Is NOT Coming Here!

Lastly, Thanks once again to my past customers. I consider all of them friends now.

Mead Nobles

850-982-4174

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in for the special again this year Mead!!!

I also have moved the boat into the backyard and will need to move some heads.


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Scott

Give me a call at your convenience. Well set up a day and time.

Thanks

Mead

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Guys, get on this deal. Mead just finished my sprinkler system. Great Guy and great work. saved me a ton of money on repairs.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *Mikvi (3/24/2010)*Guys, get on this deal. Mead just finished my sprinkler system. Great Guy and great work. saved me a ton of money on repairs.


x 2 !!!

Mead got to me today and did alot of work. (I have been backing my boat across the sprinklers in order to get it to the back yard :doh).

When he was done, he just charged the the special price, and price of the 3 sprinkler heads :banghead.

He was here for at least 2 hrs. :clap


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Mead is a stand up guy and I promise you will be pleased with his results. Since I found him on the forum a couple of years ago *NO ONE* else touches my sprinkler system. Give him a call, I don't think you will be disappointed.

Thanks again Mead for the work you have done for me in the past .... I'll holler when I need ya again. Here is a bump for ya ......

Joe


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Mead,

My wife and I were just talking about this painful annual task of testing / adjusting only togive in and hiresomeone to make it work for a few weeks...Maybe we need a totalsprinkler head replacement for a fourth time...lol

All that being said the job/ my headache is yours this year..Just let me knowwhen you can work me in...

Thanks for the post!

Jimmy


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

We had Mead working on our sprinklers for two days. This was both a new installation on a vacant lot and adjusting the ones around the house. He found a several problems which were probably present for a number of years and fixed them. Great job; great work ethic and great price. Highly recommended.


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the business from the forum. You guys have kept me busy for weeks. I appreciate the referals as well. I have met tons of nice folks. Anyone needing me call 850-982-4174. We work from Spanish Fort AL to FWB. 

Mead Nobles


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Just to let everyone know. We are streamlining our cell plan and dumping some numbers. If you need some sprinkler work, you can get me at 850-982-4174 or 850-619-7719. Thanks to all the forum members for the business.

Mead Nobles


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Hello Pffers

Once again I am thanking you guys for all the referals. We have been very busy in the last few weeks with the hot days. 

I wanted to tell everyone that we can work on your sprinkler pumps as well. Shallow well pumps, direct injection pumps, and even submersibles. We can pull and replace any of them. Pumps start relays and outdoor controllers as well.

Call me for any of your outdoor needs. We can lay sod, put in trees, mulch, etc. We can remove dead or fallen trees and any other debris. My sons and I are available at your convenience. 

Thanks

Mead Nobles

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

will be in touch soon mead...thanks for the service...we have a rainbyrd and ready to get a system check and will need an estimate as the man (older) installed it years ago and has done all the maintenance...wouldn't mind getting another quote...just flipped the breaker tonight...three phases i believe...20+ heads...


----------



## TSHIRT (Jan 10, 2009)

Mead thanks for fixing my irrigation problems and showing up and doing what you stated you would on time!! And as also very affordable... thanks again, Curt


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the good word!!*

Curt
I appreciate the good word. Let me know if you need anything else.
Mead
619-7719
[email protected]


----------



## 97bandit (May 12, 2008)

Happy Holidays to the PFF!!!

Anyone needing to winterize their sprinklers, just give me a call. I drain and insulate backflows or tune your timer for optimum winter operation. 

Again, thanks to all the members that have either let me serve them or referred me to someone.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!


----------

